# New Residency Standards



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

What are your thoughts on the new residency preference procedures? Civil Service no longer requires you to provide proof of residency at the the time of the test. The appointing department will now be responsible for determining if residency preference should be granted.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Just makes it that much easier to reach who they want to on the list. I see some problems with injunctions and court actions freezing hiring if someone feels like they have not been giving residency and feel they deserve it.


----------



## hupd451 (Nov 20, 2002)

It is just back to the way it used to be, at least they won't lose your proof anymore. What a headache that was.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm interested to see how it works when departments send out certification cards. Departments will send out cards 2+1 for each position. I'm just waiting to see what happens when someones name isn't reached on the list, because the list above them is cluttered with people who claim residency in your town, without it somehow being certifed by a local or government agency. I'm assuming, checking residency won't happen until after certification cards are sent out.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

PearlOnyx said:


> I'm interested to see how it works when departments send out certification cards. Departments will send out cards 2+1 for each position. I'm just waiting to see what happens when someones name isn't reached on the list, because the list above them is cluttered with people who claim residency in your town, without it somehow being certified by a local or government agency. I'm assuming, checking residency won't happen until after certification cards are sent out.


Talk about adding a shit load of time to the process... There should be a fine accessed if you claim residency and are found not to be a resident.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

Just a little info for you guys/gals under the age of "32"  The cities of Newton and Wellesley dropped their residency requirement because they had so few residents take the test last time around. Wellesley actually had only one! They were also looking for lateral transfers. So good luck and be safe


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Damn, wish I was aware of that a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

You can still change your preferences if you really want to, just mail a letter to HRD stating what towns you want to remove and which new ones you'd like to add.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Gil, there is no fine, but I know if you knowingly provide false information i.e. claiming false residency preference, you are supposedly subject to having your name removed from all civil service lists. I believe they also say you will be charged with perjury, but I can't see that happening.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> You can still change your preferences if you really want to, just mail a letter to HRD stating what towns you want to remove and which new ones you'd like to add.


Thanks Dungie!

I guess if I had read things carefully, I might have known that! 

-Eric


----------

